# How do you submit pics?



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't figure it out...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

If you upload the pic on a site like photobucket, get the direct web link for that picture. Then post the link in a thread, highlight it and click the Img button next to where it says URL and your font size. Post and it should work. If you can't get it, one of us can upload it for you if you email it to us.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, thank's, I'll try


----------

